# It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas....



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2017)

Signing Day is almost here and Georgia is pulling in a record class. Go Kirby and GO DAWGS!

Butch Who?

http://www.espn.com/blog/sec/post/_...g-together-a-class-similar-to-alabama-in-2008



> Prepare yourself Dawg fans: It’s going to feel a little like Christmas.



Looks like Spot&Stalk and Gold Ranger will be supporting some new Avatars...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 25, 2017)

Looking great so far, and some big fish still undecided. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 25, 2017)

Trust me, at no point did Spots or myself think we wouldn't be wearing that avatar.  I'm still very pleased with our class.  Big Marvin will just be the cherry on top.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me, at no point did Spots or myself think we wouldn't be wearing that avatar.  I'm still very pleased with our class.  Big Marvin will just be the cherry on top.



Y'all are recruiting cherries?

That figures.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me, at no point did Spots or myself think we wouldn't be wearing that avatar.  I'm still very pleased with our class.  Big Marvin will just be the cherry on top.



You'll like the Avatar I have for you guys..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 25, 2017)

> Like Alabama in 2007, the Bulldogs endured a somewhat disappointing 7-5 season this past fall in what was Smart's first season as head coach. Winning the bowl game helped, but home losses to Vanderbilt and Georgia Tech weren't what fans envisioned when Smart was hired.
> 
> Yet all will be forgiven when this 2017 recruiting class signs next week.



7-5, jackets run the state, yet all will be forgotten when this class signs.  LoL Just like last year when Kirby smart came on and Eason was gona be the man, all was forgotten, and the year before, when all was forgotten in the preseason because of whatever was gona bring the trophy home that year......yall are a forgetting bunch.  The comparison to Alabama is hilarious, yall got a long way to go before you can be compared to Alabama's second string.  At least at GT, we don't pretend to be who we ain't.

28-27.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 25, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Trust me, at no point did Spots or myself think we wouldn't be wearing that avatar.  I'm still very pleased with our class.  Big Marvin will just be the cherry on top.



Big Marv will either be at LSwho or OSU!!!
Mark it down!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 25, 2017)

Go Dawgs!!! 
If yall missed it....
5 star DeAngelo Gibbs announcement


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2017)

Kirby will have to turn this talent into wins. There has to be some improvement this year and a lot next.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 26, 2017)

^^^^ This. Got to silence the critics and show you can coach kids up just as good as you can recruit them. Otherwise......time in Athens will be short-lived


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Kirby will have to turn this talent into wins. There has to be some improvement this year and a lot next.





CamoDawg85 said:


> ^^^^ This. Got to silence the critics and show you can coach kids up just as good as you can recruit them. Otherwise......time in Athens will be short-lived



I agree but it's nice to have a class like this coming in. We'll be just fine..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree but it's nice to have a class like this coming in. We'll be just fine..



Worst case scenario, Smart proves to be a bad on field coach, but leaves the cupboard full for the next one.  Much rather have to move on from a great recruiter/bad coach than great coach/bad recruiter.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Worst case scenario, Smart proves to be a bad on field coach, but leaves the cupboard full for the next one.  Much rather have to move on from a great recruiter/bad coach than great coach/bad recruiter.



Couldn't agree more but I don't think Kirby will be going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 27, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Worst case scenario, Smart proves to be a bad on field coach, but leaves the cupboard full for the next one.  Much rather have to move on from a great recruiter/bad coach than great coach/bad recruiter.



Excellent point, and agree 100%


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Couldn't agree more but I don't think Kirby will be going anywhere anytime soon.



They have to give him 4 years, regardless.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> They have to give him 4 years, regardless.



I think 4 years is about right Ranger. The key is progress, if he does not show any progress in 4 years, he may never show it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I think 4 years is about right Ranger. The key is progress, if he does not show any progress in 4 years, he may never show it.



You sound too much like Munson..


----------



## alphachief (Jan 27, 2017)

Heck, CMR brought in top 5 classes all the time.  The key for the Dogs will be...can Kirby continue to do that, and more importantly...actually coach them up and win big games with them.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 27, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Heck, CMR brought in top 5 classes all the time.  The key for the Dogs will be...can Kirby continue to do that, and more importantly...actually coach them up and win big games with them.



Or will Kirby be Muschamp2.0?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 27, 2017)

Well after the fake "DREAM TEAM" a few years ago this one might be the "DREAM TEAM".


----------



## Coenen (Jan 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Butch Who?


Lyle. His name is Lyle.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2017)

CMR is no longer with UGA.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> CMR is no longer with UGA.



Sure looked like he was still there this season...


----------



## scooty006 (Jan 29, 2017)

Nitram4891 said:


> 7-5, jackets run the state, yet all will be forgotten when this class signs.  LoL Just like last year when Kirby smart came on and Eason was gona be the man, all was forgotten, and the year before, when all was forgotten in the preseason because of whatever was gona bring the trophy home that year......yall are a forgetting bunch.  The comparison to Alabama is hilarious, yall got a long way to go before you can be compared to Alabama's second string.  At least at GT, we don't pretend to be who we ain't.
> 
> 28-27.



Did the trade school have rings made again this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Lyle. His name is Lyle.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 30, 2017)

"dream team"


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 30, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> "dream team"



"Brick by Brick"..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 30, 2017)

fsux.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 30, 2017)

alphachief said:


> Heck, CMR brought in top 5 classes all the time.  The key for the Dogs will be...can Kirby continue to do that, and more importantly...actually coach them up and win big games with them.



This. ^ Developing..........


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 30, 2017)

CMR had 3 top five recruiting  classes in his 15 years at UGa.Sucks!!!!


----------

